# 2021 TT 45 TFSI



## Tirpitz (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and would like a bit of direction before I look to order a new TT roadster please, any tips therefore appreciated.

1. Is the standard 8 speakers bad enough to mean ordering the B&O sound system is a must or not? I upgraded to the HK system in my 3 series as the standard speakers are feeble
2. Does the exhaust sound the same as a pre face lift mark 3, just I noticed a friends 2017 car has a pop sound on change up, do the latest ones do the same?
3. Do the driving modes change the exhaust sound at all ? 
4. Is the neck air flow system worth while or just a gimmick ?

Many Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post into the MK3 section you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome
1) go for the B&O, if you can afford it
2) no, 2019 has the OPF, so it's a bit quiter
3) yes, in dynamic the flap in the muffler is open
4) not tested personally, but I guess it is, if you want to go "open" in cold, sunny days



Tirpitz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and would like a bit of direction before I look to order a new TT roadster please, any tips therefore appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome also,
TT roadster, Nice choice.
I had the neck heater etc on my TTS. I had the car for 2 years and the roof off if dry almost all year round during which time i only used the neck heater a couple of times. It's more of a gimmick really as it has to be flat out to have any benefit and thoughts doubtful. Just as easy to put your collar up or wear a scarf - cheaper too :lol: I didn't bother with it on my current roadster.


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

I've had the neck scarf on my last two cars, and use it most times when the temperatures low and the hood's down.
However, my wife is quite petite and for her it's more of a 'back of the head' scarf so she seldom uses it.
As mentioned above, a good scarf will probably be just as warm and considerably cheaper.
I'd say try before you buy to see if you're comfortable with it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The neck heater is of limited value. Nice to have for when its occasionally useful but considering you;d have to upgrade to the Black Edition and then add the Plus pack I wouldn't bother. Does make the seats look cool though.


----------



## Tirpitz (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks guys, I knew this was the place to find helpful tips, I'll probably have some more questions before I order. Best wishes.


----------



## Tirpitz (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm nearly there on ordering or buying a TT Roadster, bit more advice please before I commit.

Found one locally for sale, only registered by Audi dealer couple of weeks ago, 21 plate car, 45 TFSI DSG, daytona grey (colour I like), several grand off retail, comfort and sound pack and tech pack. £37k incl gap insurance for 3 years.

However one issue has stopped me in my tracks, is it is a front drive model and not Quattro. I took it for a 45 minute drive, roads bit wet, it scrapped a bit off a round about which was the point I twigged it was not Quattro, but otherwise a nice drive and love the car overall.

Now then, am I going to regret a 2WD 45TFSI purchase and better to wait or order a Quattro? Or will it not really make much difference to the car ownership experience on the whole, day to day. I'm not looking to do standing start drag races, I don't need a snow car as I have a 4x4, but will use it mainly for local trips rather than long distance commutes.

I'm in no rush as this car is an addition to what I already have, thoughts from your experiences would be very much appreciated


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

I always get the top spec of whatever can, seems to last longer in the long run and better re-sale value... That's always been the case with TV's, cars, computers, phones etc...

If I bought the FWD... part of me would always be regretting not going for the quattro. But Its totally up to you my friend...


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

i have had both, buy a quattro


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

My nickname at school was Tirpitz. :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would go definitively for the _quattro_, unless driving performance is not one of your targets


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Quattro. Life's too short for FWD.


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

Quattro for sure
I have the roAdster 
Heated seat great no neck warmer
Great car


----------

